# Beethoven piano sonatas by Jean-Bernard Pommier?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with this set?
Context: I've been getting to know the 32 sonatas via Arrau's cycle. I know this is sacrilegious to both the music and the interpreter, but they haven't quite taken off for me - don't quite seem the pinnacle of Western music that everyone maintains. Often very satisfying, at times beautiful, but... that's not enough is it?
I think I might need to try something different - and in very good sound. Perhaps that's Kempff, Barenboim, Gilels, Brendel... or Pommier?
Or (VERY possibly) I am wrong and need to keep trying / just don't get them?
Thanks!


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Nos-Complete/dp/B001LGWD7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487668919&sr=8-1&keywords=beethoven+pommier


----------

